# Residency Requirements in Boston



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am planning on taking the civil service test this spring and was hoping to put Boston down as my residency. I have lived here for four years in an apartment while going to school. The only problem is I do not stay in the city during the summer months. 

Does anyone know if I will still be included as a resident considering the lease and utility bills are all in my name in my Boston address? 

If anyone can help I'd appreciate it, Thanks


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

i would call civil service on that one but if you are keeping the same address in boston while you go home for the summers then i would not think it is an issue. Check with civil service for the correct answer though. Keep the bills in your name because that is one way to prove the residency along with where your car is registered etc...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Alex, what address do you have on your license and any W-2's? Also, where were you registered to vote? Those are also important factors to consider......


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

From the Human Resorces Division:

Massachusetts law (G.L. Chapter 31, Sec. 58) permits cities and towns to ask that residents be placed on entry-level police and firefighter eligible lists *before* nonresidents. A "resident" is a person who has lived in the same city or town for the *full year* before the *date of the examination*. For example, if you took an examination on April 27, .1996, .you would have to live in a single city or town from April 27, 1995, to April 26, 1996, to claim residency.

IF YOU ARE CLAIMING RESIDENCY IN A CITY OR TOWN, YOU MAY ONLY CHOOSE _THREE_ OTHER CITIES OR TOWNS.
IF YOU ARE *NOT* CLAIMING RESIDENCY IN ANY CITY OR TOWN, YOU MAY CHOOSE FOURCITIES OR TOWNS. DO *NOT* FILL IN *ANY* NUMBERS OR MAKE *ANY* MARKS IN THE BLOCK FOR RESIDENCY PREFERENCE. 

Your *residence*, for the purpose of civil service law, is the place where you actually lived and intended as your *permanent home*. A temporary living place, such as a summer cottage, a school dormitory, a relative's or friend's house or apartment, etc., is *not* a residence.

If you live at college during the school year, you may claim as your permanent residence that place where you reside during the rest of the year.
If you were in the military, you may use the city or town where you lived when you entered the military *if* you returned to that city or town after you left the military, or, if you are still in the military, you intend to return to that city or town.
If you move to another city or town at any time during the year before the examination, you do *not* qualify for residency preference in *any* city or town.
FILL IN *EVERY PART* OF THE FORM THAT APPLIES TO YOU. FILL IN THE NUMBERS *AND* THE CIRCLES INDICATING YOUR CHOICES. *DOUBLE-CHECK YOUR CHOICES AND THE NUMBERS YOU CHOSE. BE SURE* THE CIRCLES YOU FILLED IN *MATCH THE NUMBERS.*

CONSIDER THIS FORM *PART OF THE EXAMINATION*. DO NOT MAKE A *MISTAKE* IN YOUR RESIDENCE PREFERENCE CLAIM. IF YOU DO NOT FILL OUT THIS FORM CORRECTLY, YOUR NAME WILL NOT APPEAR ON CERTIFIED LISTS FOR APPOINTMENT, AND YOU MAY MISS EMPLOYMENT OPPORTUNITIES. WE MAY NOT ADD YOUR NAME TO AN OUTSTANDING CERTIFIED LIST IF YOU MAKE A MISTAKE. CITIES AND TOWNS INVESTIGATE APPLICANTS FOR FIRE AND POLICE POSITIONS. IF THEY FIND YOU ARE A NON-RESIDENT, THEY WILL NOT HIRE YOU AS A RESIDENT AND WILL REQUEST THAT YOUR PREFERENCE BE CANCELED.

E-mail me if you need more information: [email protected]


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

Alex, PM me


----------



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have all my bills and the lease for my apartment in my name even when I am not in the area. As for my car, and voter registration, the address is in my home town from Western Mass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Alex76589 said:


> As for my car, and voter registration, the address is in my home town from Western Mass.


Then you're screwed. One of the things the BI will request is a copy of your vehicle registration.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Man, now you guys got me worried. 

I have lived in Boston two and a half years now, one as a graduate student. Car is registered to parents, thus out of state registration. Finally changed my license in August, but have voter registration and lived constantly within city limits, with all bills obviously coming to Boston. Is this not enough for residency???

Sorry for the hijack, I just know Delta has been of great help to me in the past...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

CivilServiceNO1Fan said:


> Man, now you guys got me worried.
> 
> I have lived in Boston two and a half years now, one as a graduate student. Car is registered to parents, thus out of state registration.


If the car is registered to your parents, then it technically isn't yours, right? So, just explain that to the BI. However, he may come back at you and question why the car isn't registered in Boston if you are using it year round. Thus, you are not paying excise taxes to the great City of Boston.


----------

